# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  DietExit!

## multiplpje

hoi hoi, ik las in de krant zaterdag in de stem van de nieuwe methode dietexit.ondersteund door de een huisartsen fysio
geen dieet gewoon eten,heb me aangemeld .. wie zit hier nog meer op? wel goede motivatie op de site http://www.dietexit.nl hou me even op de hoogten.....kan welwat support gebruiken tegen vervelende kilos

----------


## Janneke

En? Hoe is je ervaring met dietexit tot nu toe?

----------


## multiplpje

> En? Hoe is je ervaring met dietexit tot nu toe?


ja geweldig ! voor mij en me dochter ... me dochter al 15 kilo kwijt ik 9 kilo 
we een gewoon lekker alleen 3 keer per dag !
gewoon doen kost niks!

----------

